# breastfeeding and DHEA



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

hi, got pregnant with ivf using my own eggs last year aged 42. We are thinking of doing a 2nd round of ivf,  i`m still breastfeeding but wanted to know if anyone knows can you take all the previtamins and DHEA if your stil breast feeding? thanx x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Previtamins? If you mean something like pregnacare then yes perfectly safe.

DHEA - I am afraid I don't know - I have just looked in Micromedex and there is no breastfeeding summary even listed. I doubt it has been studied.
All I can tell you is that this steroid is the precursor in the body for oestrogen and testosterone. Increased levels of oestrogen are known to reduce milk supplies. As to whether it is excreted in the milk and you baby would be getting a dose I have no information, and I have no information on the effect that might have on your infant and if they are male or female what effects might happen.

In order to do a proper literature search from original research papers rather than the standard text books this will take me a lot of time and you would be better off speaking to your local hosptial medicines information centre (ask to be put through to pharmacy medicines informatio) as they can contact the national centre for information on drugs in breast feeding. They will have any information that is available.


----------



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

thanx x


----------

